

Show HN: I finally launched my new weather app - oliv__
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1011881829?mt=8

======
pixellab
Seems like it would be better as a free app and you make money if I buy the
t-shirt (or whatever) through the app. Not sure many be willing to plunk down
.99cents when there are so many other, great free weather apps. Neat concept
none the less.

~~~
oliv__
Thanks! We thought $0.99 was pretty cheap for a weather app, but who knows,
maybe later we'll make it free

------
phaq
You rated your own app with 5 stars? I imagine the other 5 star customer
rating is staged too since you just released it 10 minutes ago...

~~~
escaped_hn
Why would he not rate his own app 5 stars? Same reason every presidential
candidate ever says they are going to win the election. It makes no sense to
say otherwise.

~~~
allendoerfer
I think most presidential candidates actually believe, that they are the best
choice. As a programmer you know where you took shortcuts. I think I would not
honestly rate any software I wrote to be perfect, because such software has
not been made yet. On the App Store I would probably just lie and give it 5
stars anyway :)

